# Tombstone



## badger (May 9, 2005)

A cowboy rode into town
Dressed all in black, with black stetson, silver hatband, silver buckle and a pair of matching pearl handled, silver colt 45's.

He rode a jet black, fine looking stallion and had a saddle of finest black leather with solid silver trimmings.

The cowboy dismounted , tied his horse outside the saloon and strolled in up to the bar.

"Barkeep" said the cowboy, "I'll have a shot of your finest whiskey, and barkeep, you see that thar horse outside with the fine black leather saddle and silver trimmings", I sure do said the barkeep, "well I want you to keep your eye out fer that thar hos, I don't want anything happening to it, or the same thing will happen here, that happened in Tombstone" Ok said the barkeep in a trembling voice. 

A while passed, with the cowboy downing a few more whiskies and the barkeep looked up and saw to his horror, that the cowboys horse had gone.

The cowboy saw the look on the barkeeps face and looked to where his horse had been.

Barkeep, I'll have another whiskey, and if my horse isn't returned by the time I've finished it, then the same thing will happen here, that happened in Tombstone.

The barkeep served another whisky with trembling hands, then ran outside to look for the cowboys horse. Sure enough, to his relief, the barkeep found it around the next corner, and he hurried to return it to the hitching rail outside the saloon.

The cowboy finished his whiskey, turned and left the bar, and mounted his fine black stallion with the black leather saddle and silver trimmings.

The barkeep could stand the suspense no longer, and rushed outside before the cowboy rode away.

"Cowboy" said the barkeep "I gotta know, what did happen in Tombstone?"

The cowboy pulled his black stetson down over his eyes and said..........

I Had to walk home !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

good one Badger

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

Custer's Last Thoughts 

An eccentric billionaire wanted a mural painted on his library wall, so he called in an artist. Describing what he wanted, the billionaire said, "I am a history buff, and I would like your interpretation of the last thing that went through Custer's mind before he died. I am going out of town on business for a week, and when I return I expect to see it completed." 

Upon his return, the billionaire went to the library to examine the finished work. To his surprise he found a painting of a cow with a halo. Surrounding this there were hundreds of Indians in various stages and different positions of making love. Furious he called the artist in. 

"What the hell is this?" screamed the billionaire. 

"Why that's exactly what you asked for," said the artist smugly. 

"No! I didn't ask for a mural of pornographic filth, I asked for a mural of the interpretation of Custer's last thoughts!" 

"And there you have it," said the artist, "I call it, 'Holy cow look at all those f**king Indians!'"


----------

